# Dolmen Open - competition next to Angers, France



## gagou9 (Jun 30, 2011)

hello hola !


if you don't know what to do tommorow, i'm organizing kind of my last competition for at least a year, and it will be in Gennes, a small city where i partially grew up, this week-end !

there will be not much events : 
222, 333, 444, 555, oh, blind, fm, magic, master magic.

here is the website : dolmenopen.7oqp.fr

i want this competition to be a "no stress" one, so i try to have some "no cube" activities : we will have 2 what-we-call dutch snookers (http://www.carrom-online.com/ori-billard-hollandais-56.jpg), severall games like jungle speed or dobble, and, hand-drawn beer at free price !

no registration is needed, you come if you wan't to come !

how to come ?
by train you can arrive in "saumur" or "angers" and then take a bus to Gennes, and for sunday, lots of french competitors will walk to "les rosiers sur loire" to take a train at 6:30 (3,2km)

if you have any question, please write me : [email protected]


see you there, or in bangkok !

Gaël


----------

